# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  دورة الشهيد / محمد ادم عجبنا - قرية ام هشيم - محلية الخوى - ولاية شمال كردفان

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

اقامت رابطة ابناء قرية ام هشيم بمحلية الخوى – ولاية شمال كردفان دورة رياضية لتأبين الشهيد / محمد ادم عجبنا وفقيد الشباب ابن المنطقة / ماجد صايل تحاميد 
وقد شاركت فى هذه الدورة 8 فرق وهى :- 
المستقبل ام هشيم (فريق المنطقة) ..
واربعة فرق من ادارية مركب وهى : الانقاذ – العباسية – الاهلى – الموردة بالاضافة الى النضال (حلة جانقى) ..
التاج (قرية شاقوقة ) ..
النصر (قرية الحمارى) .. 
وكانت مباراة الافتتاح بين فريقى الاهلى (مركب) و التاج (شاقوقة ) انتهت بفوز الاهلى (مركب ) بـ5 اهداف لهدف ..
وفى المباراة الثانية : التقى فريق المستقبل (ام هشيم) بفريق النضال (حلة جانقى) حيث انتهت المباراة بالتعادل السلبى واحتكم الفريقان الى ركلات الترجيح من علامة الجزاء وقد كسبها فريق المستقبل (ام هشيم ) 5/4 ..
وفى المباراة الثالثة : التقى فريق العباسية (مركب) بفريق الموردة (مركب ) وقد فاز فريق الموردة على العباسية 2/0 
وفى المباراة الرابعة : التقى فريق الانقاذ (مركب ) بفريق النصر(الحمارى) كسبها الانقاذ (مركب ) 1/0 
وقد تاهلت الى دور الاربعة فرق – الاهلى – الموردة – النقاذ (مركب ) والمستقبل ام هشيم( القرية المنظمة للدورة) ..
وفى افتتاح دور الاربعة :
المباراة الاولى : التقى فريق النقاذ (مركب ) بفريق الموردة (مركب) وانتهت المباراة بفوز الانقاذ 3/0 احرزهما لاعبه المتألق ساجد احمد فرج (هاتريك) .. ليتاهل فريق الانقاذ الى المباراة النهائية فى انتظار ما تسفر عنه نتيجة المباراة الثانية بين الاهلى والمستقبل (صاحب الارض والجمهور)
وفى المباراة الثانية : 
التقى فريق المستقبل (ام هشيم) بفريق الاهلى (مركب ) والمباراة تسير الى الدقيقة 85 احتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء لفريق الاهلى وقبل تسديدها حصلت احتكاكات بين اللاعبين مما ادى لتدخل الحكم وبعدها ساد الهرج والمرج وفقد الحكم السيطرة على اللاعبين وفى تصرف غريب انسحب فريق الاهلى من الملعب ورفض المواصلة بعد هدؤ الاحوال .. بعدها انهى الحكم المباراة واجتمعت اللجنة المنظمة واعتبرت فريق الاهلى (مركب) مهزوم 2/0 (للانسحاب) . ليتأهل فريق المستقبل(ام هشيم) لملاقاة الانقاذ مركب فى المباراة النهائية ....
وفى ختام الدورة ..
التقى فريق المستقبل (ام هشيم) بفريق الانقاذ (مركب ) فى مباراة حامية الوطيس منذ البداية .. حيث قاد الفريقان افضل نجوم الدورة امثال هداف البطولة ساجد احمد فرج (الانقاذ) ومن فريق المستقبل خليفة (حارس مرمى ) – والمدافع نادر حمدان ولاعب الوسط الخطير حسن الهادى والطرف الشمال ابراهيم العشى ابن الـ14 ربيعاً (نجم المباراة النهائية) ..
انتهت المباراة بالتعادل السلبى واحتكم الفريقان الى ركلات الترجيح من علامة الجزاء حيث فاز المستقبل 4/2 وكان لحارسة المتألق خليفة حمودة الفضل فى ذلك حيث صد ركلتى جزاء ..
شرف المباراة الختامية السيد معتمد محلية الخوى الاستاذ / احيمر على احيمر والدكتور / محمد سالم الانصارى والنقيب / جمال جاد السيد شريفى والاستاذ / عبد الرحيم مكى عبد الرحيم الامين العام للمؤتمر الوطنى بالمحلية – الاستاذ / الطيب سلام – منسق اللجان الشعبية بالمحلية ..
والباشمهندس / عاصم محمد تابر رئيس رابطة ابناء مركب بالجامعات والمعاهد العليا (السابق) وشمس الدين ادم جمع الله الامين العام لرابطة ابناء مركب بالجامعات والمعاهد العليا .. 
وقد القى الاستاذ حمدان احمد محمد رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للدورة كلمة ضافية رحب فيها بالضيوف وترحم على شهداء المنطقة 
كما تحدث الدكتور / محمد سالم الانصارى رئيس ادارية مركب وشكر جميع القائمين على الدورة وثمن دور شباب المنطقة فى النهوض بها ..

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الانقاذ (مركب)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الموردة (مركب)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*النضال (حلة جانقى)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*النصر (الحمارى)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الاهلى (مركب)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*المستقبل (ام هشيم)




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*التاج (شاقوقة)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*جانب من الحضور 








*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*لقطتات من المباريات ..



من مباراة المستقبل (ام هشيم ) و الاهلى(مركب)







 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*جانب من الجمهور 



هوووووى يا عجبكو وامام ومناوى ومصعب الجاك وبقية العقد ما تعملو حركات جاى جاى .. 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كاس البطولة + كاس اللعب النظيف + كاس الهداف 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*








*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*








*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*









*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اها دا زاتو محجوز
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ودا كمان
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*نفس الشى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*عاملين زهجتو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ياميدو كان تدينا تلفون
رابطه ابناء كردفان كانت علي استعداد
لحضور الدوره
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

كاس البطولة + كاس اللعب النظيف + كاس الهداف 






كان تقدموا دعوه لمجدى شمس الدين ومعتصم جعفر عسى ولعل يتعلموا شويه.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

كان تقدموا دعوه لمجدى شمس الدين ومعتصم جعفر عسى ولعل يتعلموا شويه.



هاهاها
ملعوبة يادكتورة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياميدو على الروائع
لكن طفشت الشباب من البوست كله كله

*

----------

